# Non EU Residency rule change



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

This might be of interest to some:

https://dre.pt/web/guest/home/-/dre/107781373/details/maximized 


Portuguese Immigration Law New updates

Hope it's OK to post the links?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

TM you beat me to it


----------



## ByronPSmith (Jun 24, 2017)

*New Immigration Rule*

The DNM Associates link states that:
"The Portuguese government has recently introduced to the Portuguese emigration law a couple of changes." Does that mean it is not official yet, only suggested?

I am trying to get my Residency Visa from the US right now and am having difficulties.
They want a 6-month Lease. I can only get temporary airbnb housing while looking for longer term. If I have to go to Portugal first in order to get a 6-month lease, then I will have to fly back to USA to get the visa and then return again to finish the permit process. I don't want to pay for another plane ticket. I want to stay in Portugal.

Do you have any idea when this new immigration rule would take effect?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

ByronPSmith said:


> The DNM Associates link states that:
> "The Portuguese government has recently introduced to the Portuguese emigration law a couple of changes." Does that mean it is not official yet, only suggested?
> 
> I am trying to get my Residency Visa from the US right now and am having difficulties.
> ...


As I read that first link the rules changed on 31st July 2017 but I don't read Portuguese very well so hopefully Maggy or Johnboy will comment or alternatively why not print the document & show it to the Portuguese embassy there?


----------



## rnsmth (Jul 12, 2016)

What does it mean for retired folks?


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> As I read that first link the rules changed on 31st July 2017 but I don't read Portuguese very well so hopefully Maggy or Johnboy will comment or alternatively why not print the document & show it to the Portuguese embassy there?


I'll get my OH to have read through and report back.

Meanwhile, I do have American friends here in Coimbra who I helped to settle. When they came over, it was only with a temporary Airbnb arranged while they found a permanent home, so I'm not sure what the difference is in your two situations Byron. We are meeting up with them later, so I'll check then how they achieved their move.


----------



## ByronPSmith (Jun 24, 2017)

My situation seems to be the same. I can get an AirBNB short-term and then look for 6 month lease while here. But the consulate in America wants 6-month lease before I can get my visa. So I have to get the lease then fly back to USA to get the visa then fly back to portugal to live and complete the residential permit process. Waste of time and another flight to USA.
However in the new law it does not mention retired persons visa....only employed or self-employed individuals. Maybe it does not apply to me.
Were your friends able to do the entire process in Portugal without getting the visa first from their home country?


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello Byron. First, our interpretation of the links posted by TM is that this is now law and is an amendment of an existing law. Secondly, it only applies to people entering the country for the purpose of working, either as an employee or being self-employed. Sorry about that.

Our American friends already settled here, said that their application for an entry visa was very difficult. The office that they dealt with in San Francisco were not very helpful or pleasant and gave out false information. However, there was no mention of a six month lease being necessary and in fact, their Airbnb reservation was for only three weeks and that was accepted by the Consul's office. 

To answer your last question, they did complete all their application in the US and arrived here with the necessary visa.

Please don't hesitate to ask if there is anything else we can help with.


----------



## cruizes (Oct 9, 2011)

Do you know if your friends had to secure health insuance before the consulate issued their visa. If you are retired it is quite expensive. So was curious is you could get a month to month plan and then switch when you actually live there.


----------



## ByronPSmith (Jun 24, 2017)

Here is the health insurance site I use. They are very reasonable. Unless you include USA coverage, which I don't.
Instant Quotes - Expat Global Medical


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

cruizes said:


> Do you know if your friends had to secure health insuance before the consulate issued their visa. If you are retired it is quite expensive. So was curious is you could get a month to month plan and then switch when you actually live there.


I will check with them. From my (bad) memory, I thought we sorted that out after they arrived but will check to make sure and get back to you.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

cruizes said:


> Do you know if your friends had to secure health insuance before the consulate issued their visa. If you are retired it is quite expensive. So was curious is you could get a month to month plan and then switch when you actually live there.


My friends say that they did have to obtain health cover to obtain their visa. They took out a 3 month travel insurance with World Nomads. On arrival here they opened a bank account with Activo Bank and took the bank's medical insurance plan through Medis before attending their interview with SEF. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## cruizes (Oct 9, 2011)

You’re great. Thank you. Still a little concerned that we would have to fly back to US (San Francisco consulate) just to apply for a residency visa. Did you or did your friends have to do this or were you lucky that the local migriones office processed for you. Thanks again. Michael


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

cruizes said:


> You’re great. Thank you. Still a little concerned that we would have to fly back to US (San Francisco consulate) just to apply for a residency visa. Did you or did your friends have to do this or were you lucky that the local migriones office processed for you. Thanks again. Michael


Hello Michael. First of all, I am European so fortunately did not have to jump through the same hoops that you face. Without knowing your exact circumstances, it is a little difficult to help you. Your profile shows your location as Mexico, that you are from the US but an expat in Argentina so I'm not quite sure what you mean about flying to San Francisco or what a migriones office is. Perhaps that was a typo.

If you can give us a better idea of your circumstances, I'm sure that someone here will be able to help you.


----------



## cruizes (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry for confusion. I do live in California but own a house in Mexico and have lived in Argentina over the years. Confused yet? Sometimes I still am. We are US citizens, retired and want to move possibly permanent to Portugal.


----------



## cruizes (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry, immigration office


----------



## cruizes (Oct 9, 2011)

I think I made it simpler &#55357;&#56876; now.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

cruizes said:


> I think I made it simpler �� now.


LOL 

Apart from the fact that the San Francisco office were not particularly helpful, my friends had their visas processed there without making any trip to Portugal first. They arranged a 3 week rental through Airbnb which was accepted by the consular office. The health aspect was covered by a holiday travel policy and they were good to go. Once here we got them set up with a bank account, social security numbers and NIFs and they arranged a medical scheme with the bank. All of this, along with the other documents required by SEF was enough to fulfil the requirements for residency. That was almost 4 years ago but I don't think there have been any changes to the system since then.


----------

